# First Attempt at graffiti blanks



## vgonzalez0109 (Jan 26, 2021)

First crack at making my own blanks. I made some rookie mistakes but learned so much from it. Actually made 4 and sold 3 because I used 1. Very happy and motivated to learn more.


----------



## Pian (Jan 26, 2021)

Those look great.


----------



## magpens (Jan 26, 2021)

Well done !!!


----------



## vgonzalez0109 (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## vgonzalez0109 (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you!


Pian said:


> Those look great.


----------



## vgonzalez0109 (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## vgonzalez0109 (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## vgonzalez0109 (Jan 27, 2021)

magpens said:


> Well done !!!


Thank you. Not sure why it keeps reposting lol


----------

